# Are French bombers Ugly?



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

What does everybody think? How much of a minority will Lanc be in?
Samples:
1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12




13


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

I voted Yes, because pretty much all of them where hidious.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

i'm gonna vote no sometime.........


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 19, 2005)

I voted yes. ALL of them are ugly!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 19, 2005)

The majority of those things are (were) ugly as sin, so without hesitation I voted yes.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 19, 2005)

I have this vision of french bombers that have hair growing under the wing/fuselage junction.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

that's it, tomorrow i vote no


----------



## carpenoctem1689 (Nov 19, 2005)

I personally, though i accidentally voted yes on the poll, that the french bombers have some beauty in them. While they dont seem to look like the most effective weapons in which to instill fear in the heart of the enemy, some of them with that extensive glazing and box like structure just let me appreciate the true uniqueness of the things.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

thank you that man!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

He doesn't change much he still voted yes albeit accidentally...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 19, 2005)

Gnomey said:


> He doesn't change much he still voted yes albeit accidentally...



It was a inner voice talking to him!


----------



## carpenoctem1689 (Nov 19, 2005)

Haha, less inner voices and more just waking up from a long night of...well i had a long night. But something about those bombers just gets me, they look like its a miracle they flew, but i can just see one flying in front of a sunset somewhere, and the glazing and structure being silhouetted by the sun, it would look pretty damn cool.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 19, 2005)

If you find French bombers attractive, and something about them "just gets you..." never post a picture of any woman you've been with, please.


----------



## WEISNER (Nov 19, 2005)

I don't think ugly quite has it covered...voted yes..I have read french aircraft were very slow to attack however very fast when running away...
did anyone see on ebay there is a large cache of french WW2 circa 1940 infantry rifles for sale. add reads rifles have never been fired and all have only been dropped once.
Kevin


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

Uglier than lanc himself, and thats pretty damn ugly! The Amiot 354 is the only French bomber that looks good. But everything else? Pants.


----------



## JCS (Nov 19, 2005)

I voted no. I kinda like the looks of the Amiot 143, Bloch MB.200 210. Curved, smooth, sleek looking planes get kinda monotonous, its nice to see some angles once in a while.


*Ducks the rocks and tomatoes already starting to fly in his direction*


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

Not 90 degree angles and hideous exposed framework though


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Not 90 degree angles and hideous exposed framework though


Agreed CC, smooth curves are OK but sharp angles are just hidious as you say (as are Greenhouse's)


----------



## carpenoctem1689 (Nov 19, 2005)

If you find French bombers attractive, and something about them "just gets you..." never post a picture of any woman you've been with, please.


Hey, thats a little uncalled for, and were i not afraid of getting kicked off the one forum where i can find people who know what theyre talking about, i would really have something to say to you...the discussion was about our opinions on the aircraft, not on the decision of the person who answered the poll...keep your negative comments to your self please, if they concern me, or anyone whom i am with, were it about the aircraft, leaving out your little knock at my standards of beauty between a woman and aircraft, i wouldnt have been offended.


----------



## DaveB.inVa (Nov 19, 2005)

Thats a decent pic of a Farman 223, up there around pic 3 or so. France used one of them named Jules Verne to bomb Berlin on June 7, 1940. 

Ive read that this was the first time Berlin was bombed during WWII (and albeit by the French!!) I dont know whether thats the truth or not though.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 20, 2005)

Oh stop being a pussy, Carp, no one will kick you off this forum for reacting to what I said to you. Plus it was a joke. A sense of humour would serve you well. Anyway, French bombers are ugly...and if you find them attractive...jesus christ I don't want to see your women...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

just voted no, so that makes me and JCS right, and the rest wrong......

and what's wrong with the Loire Nieuport L.N.40??


----------



## evangilder (Nov 20, 2005)

Holy CRAP! Lanc actually voted in a poll!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

well, this time i know for cirtain that i'm right and everyone that voted yes is wrong............


----------



## carpenoctem1689 (Nov 20, 2005)

Your right, my sense of humor was missing because well, im ending up in the hospital for about a month because of some internal imbalances and some other personal stuff, so i wasnt in the best of moods, and looking back it was pretty damn funny. Sorry for the way i kinda got all testy and serious, usually im never like that.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, hope you get well soon!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> well, this time i know for cirtain that i'm right and everyone that voted yes is wrong............



Which is why you are losing the poll by a considerable amount...

Same sorta thing happened about the looks of certain Fw-190's didnt it, and you were in the wrong again there...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Holy CRAP! Lanc actually voted in a poll!


That is what I was thinking Eric. At least he is losing by a considerable amount.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2005)

The only people that would find them not ugly are either people on crack or Lanc!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The only people that would find them not ugly are either people on crack or Lanc!


 Very true Alder...


----------



## Piaggio108 (Nov 21, 2005)

I voted no as well. I admit that the Amiot 143, Bloch 210, etc. are ugly, but some (Amiot 354, LeO 451) are very nice.


----------



## CurzonDax (Nov 21, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The only people that would find them not ugly are either people on crack or Lanc!



Crack is a ghetto drug and French bombers do have a certain beauty to them. 

:{)





Now where is my pipe and Lanc pay up.


----------



## CurzonDax (Nov 21, 2005)

But seriously folks, and I am ignorant in this department, what was operational record of these birds. I am sure that the Luftwaffe, RAF, or USAAF, depending on the battle, erased them from the skies but to a certain point that was the fault of the tactics and politics not the planes or pilots, or was it? 

:{)

:{)


----------



## JCS (Nov 21, 2005)

CurzonDax said:


> I am sure that the Luftwaffe, RAF, or USAAF, depending on the battle, erased them from the skies but to a certain point that was the fault of the tactics and politics not the planes or pilots, or was it?



They were pretty much erased from the skies, only because they were seriously outdated. Most of them could barely make 200MPH. In the early 30s though when they were designed I think they would've held up well. I dont know much about their more modern designs though....


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 21, 2005)

The only decent French plane was the Dewoitine D.250 in looks and performance. The LeO 451 doesn't look too bad either


----------



## elmilitaro (Nov 21, 2005)

hey mosquitoman, I have to agree with your choices.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 21, 2005)

> Oh stop being a pussy,


 No sex Im British


----------



## book1182 (Nov 21, 2005)

French early bombers were very ugly. But I have to give it to their later models that look a lot like German and American/British bombers. If they weren't over run what would they have evolved into? How were their performances? That's what makes them a good bomber not what they look like.


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 22, 2005)

Yes, but the normally if it looks right it flies right


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> Yes, but the normally if it looks right it flies right


Very true, some of those early French bombers looked like they would fly like a brick!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2005)

CurzonDax said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > The only people that would find them not ugly are either people on crack or Lanc!
> ...



Well then people that dont think that they are ugly are either on ghetto drugs or Lanc!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

i hope you don't mean they're on me  although it's easy to see why people would be addicted to me 8)

and what's wrong with the Loire Nieuport L.N. 40??












or any other bombers for that matter!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

Its ugly!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

it's beautiful!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh god! What is that thing!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

UGLY!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

Hidious


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2005)

It's like a Stuka but uglier in every way, thats what it is.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 27, 2005)

Your right! Its like the French tryed to make their own version of a JU-87! Except its an experiment gone wrong....


----------



## evangilder (Nov 27, 2005)

How you can call that beautiful, I will never know.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2005)

i'll admit the undercarraige aint the hottest but apart from that she's got allot goinhg for her...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2005)

Hopefully some 20mm cannon shells from a 190


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> It's like a Stuka but uglier in every way, thats what it is.



Atleast the Stuka had character to it......


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

CC and Alder.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 27, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > It's like a Stuka but uglier in every way, thats what it is.
> ...



Yea, and it had this neat siren!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > cheddar cheese said:
> ...


Very true FBJ it did, it was more effective than any French bomber could ever be...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2005)

Gnomey said:


> FLYBOYJ said:
> 
> 
> > DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> ...



LOL  The funny thing though is that I agree with you.


----------



## CurzonDax (Nov 27, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Its ugly!



Ho boy, it looks like a Corsair a Stuka and a Whirlwind got freaky and this was the result. 

|{p


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2005)

Yeap its nasty....


----------



## JCS (Nov 27, 2005)

I dont think its that bad. With the exception of the landing gear and tail it doesnt look too bad.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

*Shakes head*

I agree Alder, it just doesn't look right.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Its horrid. Horrid horrid horrid horrid horrid.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

well in the polls i bet "no" got more votes than you guys thought it would........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

I think thats because Gnomey may have been a bit too generic, theres a couple that arent offensively ugly. Anything prewar is foul.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I think thats because Gnomey may have been a bit too generic, theres a couple that arent offensively ugly. Anything prewar is foul.


It is too generic, if I created a tread "Are French Prewar bombers Ugly" it would come out over 90% yes I would say. Actually I might do that...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

i'd wager that even more poeple won't think they're ugly........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2005)

Ill take that bet.


----------



## Mosin (Nov 30, 2005)

NO. Well they are. But in a unique way 
I actually like 7, 9 ,11, 
I would like to know their names. Anyone know them?


----------



## book1182 (Nov 30, 2005)

Early French bombers were just down right bulldog ugly. But, their later war designs were very attractive. Like the Liore-et-Olivier LeO 451B.4 or the Amiot 351.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2005)

Mosin said:


> NO. Well they are. But in a unique way
> I actually like 7, 9 ,11,
> I would like to know their names. Anyone know them?



7: Bloch MB.131 reconnaissance Bomber
9: Loire-Nieuport LN.411 Shipborne Dive Bomber
11: Potez 633 Light Bomber


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 1, 2005)

well, the percentage for no is growing.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2005)

Its still totally out of favour though


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2005)

Well it wasn't exactly going to be in favour now was it, some of them look so archaic the Romans could of designed them...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey dont be mean to the romans, they practically built our society, French bombers were given the simple job of destroying societies and they couldnt even do that


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Hey dont be mean to the romans, they practically built our society, French bombers were given the simple job of destroying societies and they couldnt even do that


Very true CC! .

I wasn't dissing the Romans, they are cool. I couldn't think of any other ancient society at the time so the romans fitted the bill.


----------



## Mosin (Dec 1, 2005)

OK Thx. I was wondering.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2005)

he makes a good point though, the romans did design some beautifuls buildings, just like french bombers are beautiful.........


----------



## evangilder (Dec 2, 2005)

The only time the french bombers are beautiful is when they are in my gun sights!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2005)

so all those times the americans were shooting at their allies it wasn't an accident


----------



## evangilder (Dec 2, 2005)

I was doing the pilot a favor, putting him out of his misery for having to fly such an ugly duck.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Its still totally out of favour though



That is because most people are not dumb. The others that voted no are just doing so to either throw Lanc off or to make him feel better. Nothing else.


----------



## CurzonDax (Dec 7, 2005)

Look finding a pretty French bomber is like trying to find a virgin at a brothel. 

:{)


----------



## evangilder (Dec 7, 2005)

Some of the customers may be though.


----------



## CurzonDax (Dec 7, 2005)

Does anyone know the performance of these crates though. I just wonder if they are ugly in looks not in performance. 

:{)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2005)

Have a look here http://www.airwar.ru/bw2e.html#p7
Most of them had poor performance as well as looks.


----------



## Teacher (Dec 8, 2005)

this is mainly due to the fact that our government had never considered the renewal of our fleet as a priority. Unfortunately the rising of the Nazi regime in Germany forced the Government to consider new projects but aircraft were all "old fashioned" before they made their first flight. 

It is a French tradition to have ugly aircraft, especially during the 1930-1950 period. Except for the Dewointine 520 and all fighter series, the persons in charge of the projects have always looked backwards and made the models according to what was done and persistenly had trouble looking forward. As such design was something odd to them.


Phil


----------



## evangilder (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, you certainly could say they were unique.


----------



## Smokey (Dec 8, 2005)

This is nice looking and seemed to have impressive performance.

http://www.dassaultfalcon.com/whatsnew/falconer_article.jsp?DOCNUM=40083&IDOCNUM=40082




> 1938
> 
> MB 174 series begins, to date the most famous planes to carry the Bloch name. MB 174-176 are light bomber/attack aircraft with excellent flying qualities and a 280-kt cruise. Over 1000 are produced. A reconnaissance derivative called the MB 175 was used in North Africa, astounding the Germans with its speed and altitude capabilities. During the war, the Germans consider producing their own version. After the war, production is resumed by Sud-Ouest.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 8, 2005)

After WW2 the French seemed to build better looking aircraft. Maybe the war "knocked" some sence into them?!?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> After WW2 the French seemed to build better looking aircraft. Maybe the was "knocked" some sence into them?!?



You can say that again.


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Dec 15, 2005)

...And you guys say the jug is ugly! Whew!!

What was that gull winged bomber? I dont know much about the French stuff.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 16, 2005)

A loire Nuiport (sp?) LN.40, an early dive bomber, a very attractive one too.........


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Dec 25, 2005)

RIGHT...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Feb 27, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> A loire Nuiport (sp?) LN.40, an early dive bomber, a very attractive one too.........


looks like an uglier version of the stuka

French Bombers make the Jug look like an Italian 5 series fighter


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 27, 2006)

> French Bombers make the Jug look like an Italian 5 series fighter



i see that as being complimentary to the french bombers as the jug is also very attractive whereas the Series 5s aren't.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2006)

Series 5's are the best, P-47's are pretty neat too but French bombers look about as good as the massive shit I leave in the toilet every morning.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2006)

And that's giving them a compliment...


----------



## CurzonDax (Feb 28, 2006)

Actually I just read that for many of these crates, the Luftwaffe evaluated them, saw thier performance and therefore passed them on to thier "Allies" who in turn evaluated them, saw thier performance and either used them as trainers and target tows.

:{)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2006)

Come on guys French bombers are not ugly.....


They are FUGLY!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 7, 2006)

they're not that bad!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 7, 2006)

No, theyre this bad  *Insert bad object here*


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2006)

There are worse than almost any bad object you can think of...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 7, 2006)

Except the M4 Bus lane. Nothing's worse than that


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 8, 2006)

i think they're way better looking than most of the italian twins.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2006)

Thats a lie...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2006)

I'd agree with that is a lie, although I don't like the look of the Ca-135...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2006)

I must admit its a bit of a beast, but stil waaaaay better looking than any French bomber.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> I must admit its a bit of a beast, but stil waaaaay better looking than any French bomber.


Agreed.


----------



## elmilitaro (Mar 8, 2006)

The same goes for me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 9, 2006)

God you're all stupid


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> God you're all stupid


I think you have got that the wrong way around... You are stupid.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 9, 2006)

you kidding me, i'm the only guy in this thread that knows what they're talking about


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2006)

Well 52 other people agree with your views for some reason... it just so happens that there are 217 against you...


----------



## Royzee617 (Mar 9, 2006)

Not all Frog bombers are ugly - just the WW2 ones. The Mirage family was tres elegant esp the FdF one.

All I can say is they must have had powerful engines in order to overcome the enormous drag of all those protrusions.


----------



## CurzonDax (Mar 9, 2006)

Royzee617 said:


> All I can say is they must have had powerful engines in order to overcome the enormous drag of all those protrusions.



Yes thier props beat the air into submission, that why they fly.

:{)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 9, 2006)

don't you guys ever get sick of curves? don't you just wanna see a box with wings from time to time?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2006)

No. If I wanted that I would cut one cardboard box up and stick the bits on the site of another and I would have one...


----------



## CurzonDax (Mar 9, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> No. If I wanted that I would cut one cardboard box up and stick the bits on the site of another and I would have one...



...asteroid.

:{)


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 10, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> don't you guys ever get sick of curves? don't you just wanna see a box with wings from time to time?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2006)

Some of the Italian ones look very much like crap, but no where near as bad as the French ones.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 17, 2006)

what air force in WWII didnt have something that looks like crap (but none were close to a French bomber though)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 17, 2006)

Italy of course, all of their planes were perfectly formed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2006)

UMMM Okay... Sure keep telling yourself what helps you sleep at night.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2006)

Having a good shit before I go to bed...that helps me sleep a lot.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2006)

A good shag helps me sleep at night.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 21, 2006)

hey CC, u know ur favorite plane? that piaggio 108 looks like crap cause of that stupid turret on the nose, and all the other competing 4 engined bombers

but i like axis 4 engined bombers, even though some of them look just too nasty... well flying a bomber with a warty nose is better than flying a box with box wings


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 22, 2006)

i'd love to go for a flight in one of these french beauties, don't get me wrong i'd give my life not to be shot down and killed (which i find somewhat ironic  ), think of the great views!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 22, 2006)

one of the french BEAUTIES like the Amiot 351/354 not the UGLIES


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2006)

What beauties??...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 22, 2006)

ever heard of the amiot 354 and 351? NOT THE 143





this is the Amiot 143/ all other lousy french excuses for aircraft


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2006)

I have but I was still making a generalised statement about 1930's French bombers...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 22, 2006)

i meant that there are still some french bombers that are good looking, but generally they ARE coyote sh*t


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2006)

Well I guess Lanc will never get to fly in one, because there are no French bomber beauties.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> hey CC, u know ur favorite plane? that piaggio 108 looks like crap cause of that stupid turret on the nose, and all the other competing 4 engined bombers



Tell where the turret is on the nose of a P.108...theres a 12.7mm MG on a pivot in the nose, but no turret...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 22, 2006)

i saw some 3 way drawing somewhere with a turret on the nose


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 23, 2006)

either way the nose is fugly..........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 23, 2006)

adler said:


> Well I guess Lanc will never get to fly in one, because there are no French bomber beauties



there are plenty, you just need my good taste to see them


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 23, 2006)

yeah, the ones that arent boxes


----------



## Twitch (Mar 28, 2006)

French bomber look like they were designed by furniture manufacturers.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 28, 2006)

or by box-making companies... using their stockpiled crates


----------



## Smokey (Mar 30, 2006)

In my view the Bregeut 693, Loire et Olivier 451, Amiot 351/354 and Potez 630 are nice

http://home.germany.net/100-508303/VM2001.html
http://www.smer.cz

I think there were a few ugly 1930s aircraft - the Handley Page Hampden, the Armstrong Whitworth Whitley and the Douglas B18 Bolo 

http://ww2photo.mimerswell.com/air/gb/handley/hamp.htm
http://1000aircraftphotos.com/APS/2135.htm
http://jnpassieux.chez-alice.fr/html/B18.php
http://avions.legendaires.free.fr/Images/Gamiot350.jpg
http://cockpitnews.com.br/images/HANGAR/breguet_07b.jpg
http://earth.endless.ne.jp/users/mac0115/potez630.JPG
http://www.fortunecity.com/meltingpot/portland/971/Inbox/n-p/potez-630-650-i.htm
http://cockpitnews.com.br/materia.asp?Principal_id=2&Materias_id=285


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 31, 2006)

> I think there were a few ugly 1930s aircraft - the Handley Page Hampden, the Armstrong Whitworth Whitley



how dare you, the whitley aint gonna win any beauty contests but she's not ugly! and as for the hampden, she's just sex with wings!

(one of her numerous nicnames was the flying sperm, so she is quite litterally sex with wings  )


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2006)

The Hampden isn't bad, the Whitley is worse but they are both much better than most the French pre-war bombers...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 31, 2006)

That particular Whitley is hideous, that ones with glazed noses werent so bad. The Hampden is quite a pretty plane Ive always thought.

The Fairey Hendon? THAT was ugly.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2006)

Agreed.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 31, 2006)

the pic doesn't work, it's that image hosted by fortunecity pic


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 31, 2006)

I like the Amiot, it has graceful lines


----------

